# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الدعاء لأهل غزة

## أم أحمد المكية

جاء في جوال تدبر 
" أوضاع أهلنا في فلسطين أمر يستوجب منا الفزع لربنا والتضرع إليه أن يفرج كربهم وأن ينتقم من عدوهم فإن عدوهم مهما بلغت قوته فليس بشيء أمام قوة الجبار جل جلاله ، ألسنا نقرأ قوله تعالى في سورة البروج " إن بطش ربك لشديد " إلى قوله " والله من ورائهم محيط " ؟ 
وإذا لم تكسب هذه الآيات - وأمثالها - القوة في قلوبنا لنترجمها إلى دعاء صادق ، فأي شيء إذاً ؟
ألا فلنطرح بين يدي ربنا ولنستنصر لأخواننا في صلواتنا ودعواتنا " 
اللهم عليك بهم فإنهم لا يعجزونك

----------


## أم أحمد المكية

اللهم انصر إخواننا في فلسطين على خونة اليهود وخونة قومهم يا قوي ياعزيز , اللهم اخذل من خذلهم , اللهم اجعل الدائرة لعبادك في غزة , اللهم قوِّ عزائمهم , واربط على قلوبهم , وسدد رأيهم , وصوِّب رميهم , وأمدهم بمدد من عندك , وجند من جندك , وأبدل خوفهم أمنا  , وذلهم عزا , ومهانتهم كرامة , وفقرهم غنى , وتفرقهم إلفة وتماسكا , واحمل حافيهم , واستر عاريهم , واشف مريضهم , وأطعم جائعهم , واجبر كسيرهم , وفكَّ أسيرهم , ويسِّر عسيرهم , واجعل لهم من كل همٍّ فرجا , ومن كل ضيق مخرجا , ومن كل بلاء عافية , ومنَّ عليهم بفتح مبين  .



اللهم لاتكلهم إلى أنفسهم , ولا إلى أحد من الناس , وأغنهم بك عمَّن سواك , والبسهم لباس الصحة , واقلب محنتهم منحة , وعَبْرَتهم بسمة , وترحهم فرحا , واجعلهم شاكرين لنعمك , مثنين بها عليك قابليها .

اللهم أمكنهم من رقاب عدوهم , وسلطهم عليه فيسوموه سوء العذاب , اللهم افضح من  فضح لهم سرَّا , أو هتك لهم سترا , أو تمالأ مع  عدوهم عليهم ياقوي ياعزيز .

----------


## هيا

اللهم آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## لامية العرب

اللهم انت الله الواحد الأحد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد اللهم وانت الحي القيوم أنت مولانا ونعم النصير
اللهم انصر إخواننا في فلسطين على خونة اليهود وخونة قومهم يا قوي ياعزيز , اللهم اخذل من خذلهم , اللهم اجعل الدائرة لعبادك في غزة , اللهم قوِّ عزائمهم , واربط على قلوبهم , وسدد رأيهم , وصوِّب رميهم , وأمدهم بمدد من عندك , وجند من جندك , وأبدل خوفهم أمنا , وذلهم عزا , ومهانتهم كرامة , وفقرهم غنى , وتفرقهم إلفة وتماسكا , واحمل حافيهم , واستر عاريهم , واشف مريضهم , وأطعم جائعهم , واجبر كسيرهم , وفكَّ أسيرهم , ويسِّر عسيرهم , واحفظ اعراضهم وتقبل شهدائهم واجعل لهم من كل همٍّ فرجا , ومن كل ضيق مخرجا , ومن كل بلاء عافية , ومنَّ عليهم بفتح مبين .
اللهم لاتكلهم إلى أنفسهم , ولا إلى أحد من الناس , وأغنهم بك عمَّن سواك , والبسهم لباس الصحة , واقلب محنتهم منحة , وعَبْرَتهم بسمة , وترحهم فرحا , واجعلهم شاكرين لنعمك , مثنين بها عليك قابليها .
اللهم مكنهم من رقاب عدوهم , وسلطهم عليه فيسوموه سوء العذاب , اللهم افضح من فضح لهم سرَّا , أو هتك لهم سترا , أو تمالأ مع عدوهم عليهم ياقوي ياعزيز
اللهم امين وجزاك الله خير الجزاء أختي أم أحمد على التذكير والدعاء المبارك نسأل الله القبول

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

جزاكِ الله خيرًا أختاه
وقبل الله دعائكِ ، ودعاء جميع الإخوة والأخوات - آمين -

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

نسأل الله أن يفرّج كربهم، وأن ينصرهم على عدونا وعدوهم، وحفظ الله إخواننا هناك من كل سوء ..

----------


## عبداللطيف الصاوى

اللهم  أمين 

وجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا  ااا

----------


## خالد الشافعي

من باب التذكير .

----------

